# Loom knitting



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi All, 

I, am interested in learning to loom knit, but don't know where to start. I have tried looking at you tube, but can't seem to find a video that starts right at the very beginning. Also I would like to buy a set of looms, but don' t know where to start. I am a beginning knitter, but think I would enjoy loom knitting
more. I could ask for the looms for Christmas and make a nice investment. Thanks for any help.


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have always liked loom knitting more because I always had trouble with the needles slipping out of my work and because I have 3 very high energy boys running around all the time. I started out with the "Knifty Knitter" looms from Michaels craft store. There are lots of books for sale with patterns and instructions on how to get started, or lots of free web sites. 
If you got to Knittingpatterncentral.com there is a loom knitting section with patterns and instructions on how to start out.
Good luck!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

elly76 said:


> I have always liked loom knitting more because I always had trouble with the needles slipping out of my work and because I have 3 very high energy boys running around all the time. I started out with the "Knifty Knitter" looms from Michaels craft store. There are lots of books for sale with patterns and instructions on how to get started, or lots of free web sites.
> If you got to Knittingpatterncentral.com there is a loom knitting section with patterns and instructions on how to start out.
> Good luck!


Thank you. I just joined the yahoo brginner's group. Hopefully I can get some help and be a faster loom knitter.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out GoodknitKisses.com or Purlingsprite.com. Also, go to YouTube and type in loom knitting. Many, many good videos! Sandy


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Martha Stewart makes a good loom that you can configure to any shape necessary. Go to lionbrand.com to see it. Go to YouTube and search for videos to see how it is used, then go to Amazon to buy it cheaper.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

SQM said:


> Martha Stewart makes a good loom that you can configure to any shape necessary. Go to lionbrand.com to see it. Go to YouTube and search for videos to see how it is used, then go to Amazon to buy it cheaper.


Thank you I will do that. I also live in New York, Rochester.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

sewbee42 said:


> Check out GoodknitKisses.com or Purlingsprite.com. Also, go to YouTube and type in loom knitting. Many, many good videos! Sandy


Do you just have to knit hats and scarves, dish cloths, etc. Can you make things like sweaters, ponchos, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just searched the following..you tube/loom knitting
a lot of different videos came up. There are many beginners.
There are different stitches and other things on there to choose from. Hope this helps. I have been looming for over 6 years and I still go to you tube at times. There are a lot of books out now also. When you purchase Knifty Knitter looms there is an instruction booklet that comes with them. You can also use your local library for books


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen M1 said:


> I just searched the following..you tube/loom knitting
> a lot of different videos came up. There are many beginners.
> There are different stitches and other things on there to choose from. Hope this helps. I have been looming for over 6 years and I still go to you tube at times. There are a lot of books out now also. When you purchase Knifty Knitter looms there is an instruction booklet that comes with them. You can also use your local library for books


Thanks Karen, there is so much info it is confusing, but I'll get it figure out eventually.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

SQM said:


> Martha Stewart makes a good loom that you can configure to any shape necessary. Go to lionbrand.com to see it. Go to YouTube and search for videos to see how it is used, then go to Amazon to buy it cheaper.


I just bought the MS loom from Joann's. I had a a 50% off coupon so got it for about $30but I will also be buying the knifty knitter looms because I like the fact the pegs are permanent.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

baileysmom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, am interested in learning to loom knit, but don't know where to start. I have tried looking at you tube, but can't seem to find a video that starts right at the very beginning. Also I would like to buy a set of looms, but don' t know where to start. I am a beginning knitter, but think I would enjoy loom knitting
> more. I could ask for the looms for Christmas and make a nice investment. Thanks for any help.


My library:

Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com
Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.

Loom Knitting Premier by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite , Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak, I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com, these three are a good start for a Loom Knitting Library, and at Hobby Lobby and JoAnne's coupons can apply toward books, Michael's has the books but no application of coupons to books. JoAnn's is switching to Boyle Looms, Hobby Lobby, and Michael's have switched to other looms. Provo Craft is the base source for Knifty Knitter Looms, Cin D Wood Crafts, Mark Man Farms, Kiss Looms, and Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), all have their own loom designs, instruction books, and videos. Enjoy the craft. Moon Loomer


----------



## Wednesday (Aug 18, 2012)

I think DA Looms went out of business. The website has been down for several months.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> baileysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thank you so much. I have all my looms, acutally probably more than I need. I score the Martha Stewart one for 50% off. I got the KK looms for 50% off and ystd I went back to get the long looms because Sundays we get coupons and it was on sale, plus by coupon and it was $7.49. I know I didn't need them, especially since I am not starting until I finish this scarf and hat, if I can hold out that long, but as long as I had the coupons, figured I could use them later.


----------

